# ADSL não funciona, eth0 não encontrado  [RESOLVIDO]

## dieguin

Olá a todos da comunidade gentoo que falam a lingua portuguesa =´p

Sou "novato" no mundo Linux, tendo já utilizado por um breve tempo Kurumin, Mandrake, Slackware...

Resolvi dar a cara a tapa e usar Gentoo... Consegui instalar normalmente sem muitos problemas...

Minha ADSL funcionou perfeitamente durante a instalação pelo LIVE-CD (adsl-setup, adsl-start, etc...)

Mais agora que o Gentoo ta instalado no meu pc não consigo fazer funcionar nem a pau!

Já segui o handbook, já olhei problemas de pessoas aqui no forum que também não conseguiram configurar a ADSL...

Aqui tá o seguinte:

em /etc/conf.d/net tá:

eth0_config=( "adsl" )

pacote rp-pppoe está instalado e configurado corretamente.

porém o Gentoo simplesmente não acha a minha interface eth0

ifconfig eth0 dá:  "Device not found"

ifconfig eth0 up:   a mesma coisa...

Durante a inicialização do sistema ele parece não reconhecer eth0, no caso de ADSL da "TIME OUT".

Oque eu tenho que fazer pra ele reconhecer minha interface eth0,  e fazer ADSL funcionar?

Eu usei o genkernel na instalação

Gentoo: 2005.1

Obrigado pela atenção,

AbraçosLast edited by dieguin on Tue Aug 23, 2005 4:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mythos

o eth0 é alguma placa de ethernet ?

Será que a configuraste bem no kernel ?

já agora qual é o modelo da mesma ?

----------

## klandestynu

Voce tem instalado o Coldplug para detectar essa placa?

# emerge coldplug

rc-update add coldplug default

Ele detecta todos os dispositivos corretamente.

----------

## dieguin

Como irei instalar o coudplug sem internet? ou o Gentoo já vem como ele disponivel pra instalar?

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *dieguin wrote:*   

> Como irei instalar o coudplug sem internet? ou o Gentoo já vem como ele disponivel pra instalar?

 

Dá boot pelo Live-CD que tu vai ter a internet.

Aí só basta você dar chroot na partição do Gentoo, env-update, source /etc/profile que estará no "gentoo instalado", é +- assim hehe  :Razz: 

----------

## dieguin

Consegui instalar o coldplug, nem precizei usar o Live-CD..

Porém ainda não acha minha interface eth0... ifconfig simplesmente não acha...

Não sei + tenho que fazer =\

Alguem me da uma luz porque tá tenso...

Abraços

----------

## Mythos

```
emerge pciutils

lspci
```

e posta aqui a ifnormação que o lspci te dá !!!

----------

## dieguin

Olá amigo...

Fiz isso...

Das informações que ele retorna acredito que é importante é isso:

Ethernet Controller: Realteak Semiconductor Co., LTD. RTL - 8139/8139C/8139C+ (Rev 10)

O restante é (PCI, USB, IDE etc..) "Silicon Integrated Systens" com exeção da placa de video que é GeForce MX etc...

Abraços...

----------

## philosophus

Veja o seu ifconfig, só # ifconfig, para saber o que ele está encontrando. Não sei quantas placas de rede você tem no seu micro, mas pelo visto parece que é só uma, e ela usa o módulo 8139too. Se quando você der o ifconfig e aparecer uma placa eth0 ou uma eth1, configure para o que encontrar. Senão verifique se este módulo  aparece no seu lsmod. Ou você não configurou como módulo? Veja bem, não sou experto, mas acho que o caminho é por aí.

----------

## dieguin

ifconfig so aparece "lo"...

Ele simplesmente não acha eht0

----------

## pilla

O problema deve ser que não carregaste o módulo para a placa de rede ou não compilou o driver dentro do kernel. 

instalando a rede manualmente

----------

## errado

Se você usou o genkernel para compilar o Kernel, o módulo para sua placa de rede já está instalado.

```
modprobe 8139too

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig
```

Caso retorne o esperado, tudo está ok. Adicione 8139too ao arquivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. Assim o módulo será carregado automaticamente durante o boot.

--

```
find /lib/modules/ -name 8139too*
```

Enfim, nada de diferente do que já postaram, mas sua placa é igual a minha, se não der certo é alguma coisa faltando no kernel.

----------

## dieguin

Ae galera aleluia consegui! usando modprob... muito obrigado pela ajuda de voces ateh que enfin vo poder terminar de instalar os pacotes do gentoo =p depois de 1h compilando Xorg to no links huhuhuh vlw mesmo pela ajuda

----------

